
California Senate Rejects License Plate Privacy Shield Bill - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2018/01/california-senate-committee-rejects-license-plate-privacy-shield-bill
======
masonic

      "The bill ... received aye votes from Sens. Nancy Skinner and Scott Wiener, both Democrats representing the Bay Area."
    

That's a funny, partisan spin to throw at the fact that of the 18 fatal "No"
votes, _17 were from Democrats_. They only mention the _two_ (of the _twenty-
seven_ ) Democrats that voted Aye.

